# Winged Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the neighbor trimmed trees today and I saw a nice crotch piece where two branches come out of the trunk. So I cut it up and made a winged bowl. The bowl itself is 4 1/2" across and 1 7/8" deep. The whole thing is 11" long and 9" across. It has one coat of Antique Oil on it. I did this one today and really don't like doing them. By the way this is my first one. Just wanted to say I could and did. Not only are they kinda rough to turn you better not get your knuckles anywhere near the winged edge. One of the reasons I really haven't did one till now. But at least I can say I did do one. Oh and I forgot to add it is crab apple wood.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's neat Bernie 

Far be it for me to tell you anything about turning but it should would look neat if it was round all the way around like a big flat plate ,,, a bow of chips in the center and some holes for the dip bows around the oudside ring plate......

Must be dinner time for me  

Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Bernie. Really interesting piece of wood. Could you post a pic of the bowl from directly overhead? I would like to see how the grain of the wood runs as it goes thru the bowl. Tks. Oh, by the way, how are the knuckles??????


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job there Bernie, that's a great piece. When I see one of these I imagine it spinning on the lathe... scares the $!it out of me  You did great Bernie!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Well the neighbor trimmed trees today and I saw a nice crotch piece where two branches come out of the trunk. So I cut it up and made a winged bowl. The bowl itself is 4 1/2" across and 1 7/8" deep. The whole thing is 11" long and 9" across. It has one coat of Antique Oil on it. I did this one today and really don't like doing them. By the way this is my first one. Just wanted to say I could and did. Not only are they kinda rough to turn you better not get your knuckles anywhere near the winged edge. One of the reasons I really haven't did one till now. But at least I can say I did do one. Oh and I forgot to add it is crab apple wood.



It's a flying helmet...
It's a portable table with a builtin finger washer...
It's a bird...
It's Supermans... flying bowl!

*It's a Super Bowl by Bernie!*

Really COOL...

You turned green wood for this? I'm not a 'turner' but, I thought the wood was supposed to be dry.

Very NICE!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe, I don't turn green wood but most turners of large pieces, bowls, vases etc. turn green wood, one it turns better and they usually have to take those items down to a certain thickness then the dry it in a 2 week process called an alcohol bath. When dry they finish turn it. Some items can be turned from start to finish in green wood... just depends. I turn small boxes and vases etc. so I buy up to 4 inch thick wood that is dry. Pens are also turned dry. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Joe, I don't turn green wood but most turners of large pieces, bowls, vases etc. turn green wood, one it turns better and they usually have to take those items down to a certain thickness then the dry it in a 2 week process called an alcohol bath. When dry they finish turn it. Some items can be turned from start to finish in green wood... just depends. I turn small boxes and vases etc. so I buy up to 4 inch thick wood that is dry. Pens are also turned dry.
> 
> Corey


Corey,

Thank you for a great answer / reply...

So, Bernie will probably put through a drying process and come back to finish it up... so, sometime later, we'll see the Final result.

Very good. Tnx again.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe, from the looks of it and I guess he says he finished it with oil, that this is one of those pieces that is taken down thin enough the first time around that it can be finished. Apple cracks and splits a lot so I am glad he didnt' have any of that. Neat but wicked bowl !

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Joe green wood is easier to turn than dry wood. Some woods like black locust if you had to turn a bowl out of it, it is like turning concrete. On some of the green wood I turn I turn it to final size right away. The maple vase I posted here was taken down to a wall thickness of 3/16". I did a cherry Natural Edge bowl with the bark around the rim and I took it down to 1/8" wall thickness and then dried it in the microwave. Yep it can be done. I won't go into the process I use for that. If I am turning end grain or in other words I start hollowing right into the end of the log I will take it down to final size right away. End grain doesn't move much. Now if I cut a log in half and turn a bowl out of it I will rough it down with the thickness of the walls of the bowl at about 10% of the diameter. On bowls under 12" I make the walls 3/4" thick and on bowls 12" or larger I leave the walls 1" thick. Some woods will move more than others and I have had some oblong bowls. That is why you leave the thick walls so you have room to make them round again. I then soak them in Denatured Alcohol (this displaces the moisture in the wood) from 24 to 48 hrs. I then wrap them like a Christmas present using a brown grocery bag. Once wrapped I cut a opening in the paper that is over the bowl opening. In 2 to 4 weeks this bowl will be bone dry and will be ready to be put back on the lathe to finish turning it. I then do my sanding, turn the bowl around in a donut chuck and finish the bottom. Then I will apply the finish. 

Joe I have one coat of Antique Oil on it. I will now spray it with lacquer for th final finish. I will post a pic's of it when done. I just wanted to show it and let you see every 10 minutes I would count 10 fingers. 

Dr. Zook I will take a picture and post it tonight of a top shot so you can see the grain. It is actually pretty nice. 



Hope this helps Joe.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, what great imagination you have to see a piece of a tree and recognise the possibilities. What you did with it is amazing, what a pity you didn't have a shot of it in the lathe.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you Bernie... that helped a lot!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

Great going on yet another nice turning. Those forms are so unique and always AWE a crowd.

You did not include pictures of your knuckles after you finished. You do still have a few left don't you LOL      

Cool bowl my friend!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep about every minute or so I counted 10 just to make sure.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Dr.Zook said:


> Nice Bernie. Really interesting piece of wood. Could you post a pic of the bowl from directly overhead? I would like to see how the grain of the wood runs as it goes thru the bowl. Tks. Oh, by the way, how are the knuckles??????


Dave here are a couple of pictures straight down on it. I hope this is what you were looking for. Thanks for asking.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Lovely work,Bernie! It looks a real knuckle knocker but worth the pain.


----------

